# How much should I worry about moisture content for outdoor furniture?



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi there!

I'm planning on making a small outdoor table and chair set out of red cedar (or possibly white, as it's available around here.) I was planning on gluing up the table top as a panel, and possibly making laminate curved legs - I've done laminate bending once before, it was good fun!

I'm still learning the ins and outs of wood working, I don't know much about moisture content in wood, but feel it's important. What should I do to ensure that the wood I use is about the right moisture content before I start? I have some old cedar 2x3's in my shed that are extremely old, and just bought some new wood from HD. 

What should I do? Is it necessary to buy a moisture meter?


----------



## noisemaker (May 26, 2010)

I think your best bet to to store all of the wood for the project together for at least a week. Be sure to seperate the planks so that air can get around all sides. 

Then when you start working, try to keep all of the wood together throughout the project. If you can, bring it all into your shop. If necessary, and there is going to be a long break between steps, put it all together where you store your stock. 

I read the cedar runs around 12% air dried so it will play size games if you aren't careful.

I have a meter, but I don't use it as often as I should (LOL) Its not a bad investment. Check Amazon.com for a good price.


----------



## 29394 (Aug 8, 2009)

I've built quite a bit of outdoor furniture, mostly out of clear all hear redwood, but western red cedar would be about the same. I wouldn't worry too much about the moisture content for outdoor furniture. Since it will reside outdoors the moisture content will constantly change regardless of what you do. I would suggest giving more attention to the construction of the items you build keeping in mind the constant wood movement you'll have in outdoor furniture and allow for the expansion and contractions that they"ll definitely have. 
Natural wood furniture and decks are so much more pleasing than the alternative products. Enjoy your build!
Randy


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

bobbotron said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm planning on making a small outdoor table and chair set out of red cedar (or possibly white, as it's available around here.) I was planning on gluing up the table top as a panel, and possibly making laminate curved legs - I've done laminate bending once before, it was good fun!
> 
> ...


Would it make sense to try to seal the wood with some clear sealant? It seems to me the problem is very similar to that of using wood in a bathroom where the shower is generating water aerosols and the humidity can vary from low to saturating.


----------



## noisemaker (May 26, 2010)

I agree about the constant changing mositure content. That is why I recommend keeping all of the wood for the project together to maintain the same change of size to start with.


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

Yeah, I picked up the bulk of the lumber yesterday, and am storing it in my shed, with spacers to let it level out. It's nice stuff, it's preplaned and jointed on two sides. The 2x4s were being stored outside in a wrap, and some were wet from rain (that we've been getting lots of!) So, who knows what the MC of it is, bleh.  I'm going to leave it in the shop for a week or two before having at it. Haven't decided on the exact chair design yet, but I worry that if I go mortise and tenon I might run into shrinkage issues. Oh well, I'll find out! I'm miiiighty curious what the MC of this stuff is, must... stop... buying... tools! 

White cedar is lovely stuff, I want to build all kinds of stuff with it. My car smelt fantastic on the ride home! 



noisemaker said:


> I think your best bet to to store all of the wood for the project together for at least a week. Be sure to seperate the planks so that air can get around all sides.
> 
> Then when you start working, try to keep all of the wood together throughout the project. If you can, bring it all into your shop. If necessary, and there is going to be a long break between steps, put it all together where you store your stock.
> 
> ...


----------

